# Wat als er geen gentoo was

## garo

Welke distributie zou je nemen als er geen gentoo was ?

----------

## RikBlankestijn

Ik zou denk ik FreeBSD is proberen of anders Arch Linux ( http://www.archlinux.org/ ) mijn college is daar over te spreken omdat die ook oa een goeie portage achtige manager heeft (die ook binairies installeert en vanaf source indien gewenst). 

Beide staan helaas niet in je poll  :Wink: . Debian vind ik ook wel aardig alleen ben ik niet weg van "dselect" omdat dat bij mij altijd teveel problemen opleverd met dependencies ed die ik vaak maar moeilijk kan oplossen. Voordeel is wel dat ie de binairies installeert.

----------

## lunarg

Zou mij geen wereld zonder Gentoo kunnen voorstellen   :Wink:  .....

Anywayz, als ik zou moeten kiezen, zou ik voor Suse gaan. Ik weet dat daar onnodig veel extra's bijzitten, en zelfs hun betaalde support is minder goed dan het forum van Gentoo, maar heb in "my early years of Linux" altijd Suse gebruikt gehad, dus vandaar....

Debian is ook niet slecht, maar hun policy zorgt voor verouderde software.... En Knoppix, gebaseerd op Debian, is dan weer te onstabiel...

En Windows heb ik ondertussen wel al gezien.... Draai deze enkel nog op mijn pc voor games....

----------

## rods

 *lunarg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Debian is ook niet slecht, maar hun policy zorgt voor verouderde software.... En Knoppix, gebaseerd op Debian, is dan weer te onstabiel...
> 
> 

 

ok debian stable is voor desktopgebruik wat verouderd maar sid is voor een performant stabiel systeem zeer goed.

Ik ben zeer tevreden van gentoo maar debian blijft toch nog mijn voorkeur genieten voor servergebruik. Ben eigenlijk nog geen server farms tegengekomen waar gentoo draaide wel debian/slack/redhat/suse maar gentoo heeft op dat gebied nog geen echte marktwaarde.

Als desktop vind ik het wel leuk maar portage evolueert te snel om een hele dienst met 150 medewerkers up2date te houden. Dus hier blijft het eerder voor persoonlijk gebruik. (desktop en laptop)

----------

## neenee

fedora.

----------

## kdillen

Wel moeilijke keuze, maar ik denk dat ik voor fedora zou kiezen.  

Ok er is ook nog iets anders op de wereld SuSE, sorry maar rommel komt er hier niet binnen, bij ons op het werk de systeemgroep gebruikt dat en hebben constant probs, ik voor de systemen die ik beheer gebruik ik redhat migratie naar fedora is onderweg heb nooit problemen.  

Mandrake heb ik ook getest, en eerlijk gesproken een commerciele firma die een pakket lanceert dat CD-rom drives beschadigt vanwege een slechte bios wel dat geeft niet echt veel vertrouwen. Tevens ook de mandrakeliefhebbers van hun club kunnen ook niets maar dan ook niets verdragen van slechte kritiek, dus opzich slechte ingesteldheid zeker voor een commerciele firma, die members schaden hun immago te hard.

Slackware wel daar is het bij mij allemaal mee begonnen, maar ik vond hen na een tijdje te traag in het lanceren van nieuwe releases.   Dit geld ook wel voor Debian eigenlijk, maar die heb ik nog niet getest.

Dus voor mij is het gentoo of Fedora

----------

## PureAgony

Ik heb voor gentoo gekozen vanwege het portage systeem, omdat dit veel beter werkt

dan al die rpm distro's met hun compatibiliteits (dependency)  problemen.

Zonder gentoo zou ik voor FreeBSD gaan, deze heeft ook een goed portssysteem, en

er zijn ook veel paketten aanwezig.

Zonder gentoo en FreeBSD zou ik voor debian kiezen, ook vanwege het goede installatie

systeem APT.  Deze heb ik dan ook in de poll maar genomen, bij gebrek aan FreeBSD.

In mijn tijd met Mandrake/Redhat heb ik een of andere allergie gekregen voor al die dependency problemen. 

Paketten die niet in de standaard distro zitten, hebben veel te vaak een of andere

vage library nodig die net weer niet goed verkrijgbaar is, of niet compatibel met de aanwezige 

versie, of ..... of .....   :Shocked: 

AAARRRRGGGGGHIHHHHHH.... 

*krijgt spontane nachtmerrie

 :Smile: 

----------

## mkamonster

Mandrake denk ik. Ik heb een half jaar met veel succes Mandrake gebruikt. Ik heb de overstap naar Gentoo gemaakt omdat ik Mandrake nogal groot vind. Maar dat valt eigenlijk nog wel mee hoor.

----------

## SeJo

definitely macosx!!!

ben hoe langer hoe meer ik het gebruik er zot van aan het worden... maar enkel als gentoo geen andere optie is, anders blijf ik bij het machtsgevoel dat gentoo me geeft...

----------

## mkamonster

Geef mij ook maar een Appletje voor de dorst  :Wink: .

----------

## DiLupo

Red Hat, hier altijd goede documentatie kunnen voor vinden en is ook zeer toegankelijk voor beginners. SuSE kraakt mij te veel, veel te veel Software die tijdens installatie je word opgedrongen...

----------

## frocksii

vroeger altijd SuSE gebruikt, en als er geen gentoo was wou ik ook wel terug naar SuSE gaan, nooit over hoeven te klagen

frocksii

----------

## scdgro

Zoals het nu staat, had ik voor suse gekozen.

Enkel denk ik wel eens na om hier weer op over te stappen.

Maar das dan ook puur en alleen, omdat gentoo packages nogal eens problemen geven, schijnbaar.

In die zin :

Ik heb bijvoorbeeld konquerer : altijd als ik deze afsluit krijg ik een sigterm 11 fout, en das bij alle kde versies tot nu toe geweest, of andere onverklaarbare fouten.

----------

## zwik

void verhaal() {

LFS.

Voordat ik met Gentoo begon heb ik Slackware gedraaid. Daarna vond ik het compilen wel leuk van LFS, dus heb LFS geinstalleerd. Maar altijd alles moeten invullen met die configure scripts vond ik opeens niet meer zo tof, dus ben ik begonnen met het automatiseren van dit (toen irritante) proces. Het leek dus een beetje op Gentoo. En toen hoorde ik van Gentoo, en nou draai ik nog steeds Gentoo  :Smile:  .

}

----------

## InAt!QuE

Wat zou je nemen als er geen gentoo was ?

Leuke vraag ... als er geen gentoo was .. was er wel iets anders wat erop leek  :Wink: 

nah .. nu doe ik flauw .. dan denk ik dat ik voor debian was gegaan.

vraag me niet waarom. Misschien omdat ik iemand ken die debian de hemel in prijst. 

Maar hoe dan ook, kben blij dat Gentoo er is  :Wink: 

----------

## kaiweb

MEPIS linux is wel een toffe distributie, staat er niet bij dus heb ik debian gevote...

----------

## BoZ

debian denk ik... of misschien freebsd

----------

## FaNTaSi

Mocht gentoo er morgen niet meer zijn zou ik terugvallen op Debian. Daar waar het linux avontuur voor mij ook begon. Hun packagelijst is dan niet zo up to date als de gentoo portage maar is goed bruikbaar.

----------

## wHAcKer

FreeBSD of nen anderen -BSD

als die der nie waren zou'k nu voor suse kiezen, gewoon omdat die veel goei projecten steunen en/of uit de grond stampen (e.g. reiserfs)

zeker geen debian *shivers*

----------

## Fubarovic

Debian: omdat je bij die distro meer zeggenschap hebt over welke packages geïnstalleerd worden, tov SuSE/Mandrake/... die standaard van elk type app 8 verschillende progs installeren.

Enige nadeel aan Debian vind ik de grote achterstand in hun package-tree. Zelfs in unstable.

----------

## incubator

kzou het eerlijk gezegd niet weten.

Langs de ene kant mandrake omdat ik daar al mee gewerkt heb, langs de ander ekant mss slackware ofzo (maar aangezien ik dit nog niet geprobeerd heb kan ik daar geen eenduidig antwoord op geven)

----------

## rockfly

natuurlijk sco  :Razz:  uber alles  :Razz: 

----------

## Stefan de Groot

Als er geen Gentoo zou zijn, dan zou ik kiezen voor LFS.

Een rpm-distributie valt voor mij af, omdat dat niet geoptimaliseerd voor een bepaalde processor. Op mijn oude pc is dat hard nodig, want dat levert toch veel snelheidswinst op.

Verder heb ik te lang met SuSE gewerkt. Die is echt slecht. Bevat standaard oude software en valt slecht te configureren. En toch laat ik hem elke keer weer gratis opsturen.   :Twisted Evil: 

Op dit moment ben ik ook nog "iets" aan het voorbereiden met aardige vertraging om alle distributies op mijn pc te testen.

----------

## PieterB

Slackware met swaret, zodat ik niet telkens een cd moet branden om up te daten.

Verder ook nog Mandrake (raad ik ook altijd aan voor 'beginners')

En tenslotte nog eens kijken naar Arch Linux, schijnt ook niet slecht te zijn....? Iemand ervaringen?

En moest er geen Linux zijn natuurlijk ook het prachtige FreeBSD   :Razz: 

----------

## reaver

Gentoo is natuurlijk fantastisch..Draaide hiervoor Debian, ook een fantastische distributie..Debian mist echter het frisse jonge karakter van Gentoo ;PLast edited by reaver on Sun Apr 11, 2004 11:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GuidoJ

Moeilijke keus: Mijn ervaringen met RH, MDK en SuSE zijn niet zo dat ik daar naar terug wil. Slack is voor mij erg lang geleden, dus misschien goed om weer eens te proberen. Verder heb ik goede ervaringen met Debian, maar - zoals al door anderen is genoemd - zijn de packages niet erg up-to-date. Ik zou iets als Source Mage ook wel eens willen proberen.

Uiteindelijk heb ik gekozen voor LFS, voordat ik van Debian naar Gentoo ging, heb ik al eens het handboek afgedrukt en doorgelezen, maar toen verder niets mee gedaan. Goeie kans dat ik dat dus maar eens oppak.

----------

## faizel

Slack, 

ben het compilen eigenlijk wel weer zat, elke keer gcc / xfree /gnome opnieuw compileren en we zijn weer een nachtje verder

----------

## garo

 *faizel wrote:*   

> ben het compilen eigenlijk wel weer zat, elke keer gcc / xfree /gnome opnieuw compileren en we zijn weer een nachtje verder

 

Met google vind je genoeg sites om in je PORTAGE_BINHOST te steken, dan is dat probleem ook al weer opgelost.

----------

## PieterB

 *Quote:*   

> ben het compilen eigenlijk wel weer zat, elke keer gcc / xfree /gnome opnieuw compileren en we zijn weer een nachtje verder
> 
> Met google vind je genoeg sites om in je PORTAGE_BINHOST te steken, dan is dat probleem ook al weer opgelost.

 

En bovendien ben je ook niet veplicht dit altijd te doen hé  :Wink: 

Je kan toch 'masken' ofzo? (heb hier géén ervaring mee)

Maar op sommige punten verkies ik ook slackware hoor, zeker die laatste versies vallen goed mee en ik moet zeggen dat slackware nog snel draait ook :p

----------

## pix[]

ik gebruik nu ongeveer een half jaar Linux als 'main' OS en op mijn pc en vorige laptop gebruikte ik altijd SuSE, ik denk wel dat ik daar weer op zou overstappen

daar ben ik altijd heel tevreden van geweest, behalve dat ik enorm gevloekt heb op die rpm's en hun dependencies 

ik heb sedert een drietal weken een nieuwe laptop en SuSE draaide er allesbehalve stabiel op 

een vriend van me had een 2-tal maand terug een Gentoo installatie gedaan en was daarover heel tevreden, ook door de portage

dus heb ik maar even Gentoo geinstalleerd en het draait supergoe, vré stabiel, al da'k maar kan wensen, maar kheb nog niet de tijd gehad om alle programma's da'k erop wil te installeren, dat komt nog wel

Bij SuSE is me wel opgevallen dat YaST2 configuratiepanel supergoed is

in Gentoo heb ik er geen idee van of er ook zoiets bestaat, iemand een idee van?

----------

## toMeloos

 *pix[] wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bij SuSE is me wel opgevallen dat YaST2 configuratiepanel supergoed is
> 
> in Gentoo heb ik er geen idee van of er ook zoiets bestaat, iemand een idee van?

 

Ik denk dat je het met webmin zult moeten doen bij gentoo....

ter vervanging van gentoo zou ik over fedora en freebsd gaan nadenken.

----------

## hvwees

Dan had ik waarschijnlijk nog helemaal op SuSE gezeten....

Mijn "nieuwe" servers worden voorzien van Gentoo, de "oude" blijft voorlopig draaien op SuSE.

Ik heb ook Debian overwogen.

Misschien dat ik ooit nog eens de stap naar FreeBSD zet.

Ik heb wel beheer gedaan op FreeBSD, maar werd gek van de kleine verschillen waar ik keer op keer tegenaan liep   :Question: 

----------

## Traffixxx

ik zou voor slack gaan

gewoon om da ik da op mijn pc heb  :Very Happy: 

op mijn lap heb ik wel gentoo op staan

----------

